# Building a buck pen.



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

I picked a nice high spot in the horse pasture to ad in a buck pen. IF this ground would ever thaw we could start digging post holes!

I can only squeeze about 30' width wise out of this pen. We are thinking 30' x 75' (2250 square) for two Alpine bucks. They'll have a cozy "run-in" and something to climb on and we can always make it longer when we have the finances, and time, to do so. 

Does 30x75 seem to small to you? (Obviously, I'll be feeding hay year round)

What do you have for pens, size wise? 

Also, what size would you make their run-in? It gets COLD here so we are thinking to big and it would be a little chilly in the winter, two small and that could cause issues as well. Suggestion?


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone? 

How large does a "run in" have to be?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I would think 30x70 is fine if you're feeding, they have things to climb on and can expand later. That's what I did and Im expanding some more next month. My shelter, I have nigis though, is 8x10; they both sleep in there fine every night.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn that's big. I got my does that are due in 16x16 pens and my buck I keep him in one too. All the rest run around the yard


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I keep ALL my goats in a 20X30 pen. Right now the is 4 adults and 6 kids. 4 of the kids are leaving and 2 are staying. I'll have 6 goats. 2 bucks, a whether and 3 does. They have two barns and I have fencing separating the two pen so when the girls are in heat I can separate them... when they aren't I open the gate and the have full range. I clean the pen everyday and the barns once every week or so. It doesn't smell either. I let them out for about 3 hours or so everyday weather permitting. I plan on expanding eventually but, this is working for now  I plan on expanding the fence but no making another for the bucks. Just continuously half up the area. It works for me.


----------

